# Purina One vs Purina Pro Plan



## kimrisa

Good evening! My mother is not computer savvy so I'm emailing on her behalf. So believe it or not, this is NOT a Tuffy food post  Sorry in advance for the long post...

My mother recently adopted a 6 month old Lab puppy and she's not happy with his current food that the breeder was feeding him. She has her heart set on Purina and wants to transition him either to Purina One Lamb and Rice als or Pro Plan Natural Lamb and Rice Puppy formula. He has a bit of a sensitive tummy so she wants to avoid chicken and rice. I did some looking and on the surface I see very little difference in the two formulas other than the fact that one is slightly higher in protein. So I'm wondering if she's better off putting her pup on the als from Purina One or the Pro Plan puppy formula. I guess I had it in my head that Purina One was the higher end of the two but is this really the case? I've listed the ingredients and guranteed analysis of Purina One vs Pro Plan. Anyone who can shed some light would be much appreciated! FYI...I'm leaning towards advising her to go with the Purina One because that one doesn't have chicken meal and also is slightly lower in protein and calories, which might be better for a large breed.

PURINA ONE LAMB AND RICE FORMULA (ALS)

Crude Protein (MIN) 26.0% Phosphorus (P) (MIN) 0.8% 
Crude Fat (MIN) 16.0% Selenium (Se) (MIN) 0.30 mg/kg 
Crude Fiber (MAX) 3.0% Vitamin A (MIN) 13,000 IU/kg 
Moisture (MAX) 12.0% Vitamin E (MIN) 100 IU/kg 
Linoleic Acid (MIN) 1.4% Glucosamine (MIN)* 400 ppm 
Calcium (Ca) (MIN) 1.0% 

Calories per cup: 451

*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles

Lamb (natural source of glucosamine), brewers rice, corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), oat meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), lamb meal, animal digest, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, salt, caramel color, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 


Pro Plan Natural Lamb and Rice Formula:

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:
Crude Protein (Min) 28.0% 
Crude Fat (Min) 18.0% 
Crude Fiber (Max) 3.0% 
Moisture (Max) 12.0% 
Linoleic Acid (Min) 1.6% 
Calcium (Ca) (Min) 1.1% 
Phosphorus (P) (Min) 0.8% 
Vitamin A (Min) 15,000 IU/kg 
Vitamin E (Min) 100 IU/kg 
Glutamine* 1.0% 
Docosahexaenoic Acid* (DHA) (Min) 0.05% 

*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles. 

CALORIE CONTENT:

Metabolizable Enerfgy (ME)
4203 kcal/kg
1910 kcal/lb
470 kkcal/cup

Digestable Energy
2085 kcal/lb
513 kcal/cup

Lamb, brewers rice, chicken meal, corn gluten meal, ground yellow corn, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), corn bran, oat meal, dried egg product, dried beet pulp, animal digest, calcium phosphate, fish oil, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, salt, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 
G-4472

Manufactured by: Nestlé Purina PetCare Company, St. Louis, MO 63164 USA 

Pro Plan Natural Lamb & Rice Formula Puppy Food is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for the growth of puppies, females in stages of gestation and lactation, and maintenance of adult dogs.


----------



## lucidity

I'd go with the 2nd one (Pro plan?) because it seems to have more meat in it... it's in the form of chicken meal though... so I don't know if it'll work for a dog who has a sensitive tummy.


----------



## Jordan S

Pro Plan is a little better.


----------



## Laurelin

Why is she set on Purina? Just curious.

I would say Pro Plan of those two choices but there are lots of other choices I think would be better for a sensitive stomach dog.

If I had to feed Purina, I would go with their Selects line, probably the salmon variety. It's really not that bad (comparatively) a food all things considered. No corn and no by products which is a lot better than the other two. Also they have a sensitive skin and stomach formula that is better than the other mentioned foods.

http://www.proplan.com/products/selects.html

But honestly I wouldn't feed any of those. I've had the best results with duck based formulas though for my sensitive stomach dog. Fromm has a good one as does Holistic Selects. Also he did well on Taste of the Wild's Wetlands formula. It has some chicken but it is duck based too.


----------



## Jordan S

Laurelin said:


> Why is she set on Purina? Just curious.
> 
> 
> If I had to feed Purina, I would go with their Selects line, probably the salmon variety. It's really not that bad (comparatively) a food all things considered. No corn and no by products which is a lot better than the other two. Also they have a sensitive skin and stomach formula that is better than the other mentioned foods.
> 
> .


same here....


----------



## rosemaryninja

I agree with Laurelin's post, but if she is for some reason limited to those two, I'd go with Pro Plan.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Pro Plan but I third the Selects line. It's better than both of the ones you have down.


----------



## philovance

FWIW, I think the main difference between Pro Plan and Purina One is that Pro Plan is only sold in "specialty" pet stores and Purina One is sold in supermarkets. Also Pro Plan actively recruits breeders and sponsors dog shows to compete directly with Eukanuba (vs. Iams). I think Selects is the best Purina food but expensive for what it is.


----------



## kimrisa

Thanks everyone for your feedback! I'll pass this along to my mother. I had actually thought that the Purina One Sensitive skin and Stomach formula would be the way to go but for some reason Purina labels it as an adult-only dog food and it even has a disclaimer saying it's not for puppies. I have no idea why since I see very little differenc ebetween that and there ALS Lamb and Puppy food. Is it okay to feed a puppy an adult formula that isn't labeled as ALS? Here are the ingredients and guaranteed analysis....


Crude Protein (MIN) 26.0% Phosphorus (P) (MIN) 0.8% 
Crude Fat (MIN) 16.0% Selenium (Se) (MIN) 0.30 mg/kg 
Crude Fiber (MAX) 3.0% Vitamin A (MIN) 15,000 IU/kg 
Moisture (MAX) 12.0% Vitamin E (MIN) 450 IU/kg 
Linoleic Acid (MIN) 1.4% Glucosamine (MIN)* 350 ppm 
Calcium (Ca) (MIN) 1.0% Omega-3 Fatty Acids (MIN)* 0.7% 

*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles

Salmon (natural source of glucosamine), brewers rice, pearled barley, oat meal, corn gluten meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), salmon meal (source of salmon oil), animal digest, calcium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. E-4187
Manufactured by: Nestlé Purina PetCare Company, St. Louis, MO 63164 USA
Animal feeding tests using Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) procedures substantiate that Purina ONE Sensitive Systems provides complete and balanced nutrition for maintenance of adult dogs.


----------

